# Lasers



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello everyone... I want to buy myself a laser-pointer, but I cannot decide which one to get. I am thinking of getting a green one due to the higher power output and because the human eye sees green easier in dark conditions. I don't have enough money to buy one that can light matches or firework fuses or anything like that. I found the sight laserglow.com, which seems like a nice site to buy one from... the only question is, which one should I buy?

I am looking for someone who already has a nice laser-pointer and/or some knowledge of laser-pointers themselves, but any useful comments/suggestions are welcome by anyone.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 25, 2009)

Get the violet one from Think Geek. http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/lights/b847/


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 25, 2009)

[off-topic] 





[/off-topic]


----------



## Ellis (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a jasper laser myself. I really love it. I actually have a jasper curve, but this one is basically the same but cheaper.


----------



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Get the violet one from Think Geek. http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/lights/b847/



Do you actually have it? Lasers from thinkgeek kindof suck... they're power is listed as <5mw which means 1mw... And besides, i want a green one and i won't spend 170$ on it.

I'm basically thinking about a lyra-f or a galilleo... or one from a different website


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wait. Get these lasers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSVNbxjdvv8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQLKEZzBIZE


----------



## Ellis (Jun 25, 2009)

veazer said:


> they're power is listed as <5mw which means 1mw...



*their*

Not necessarily. There are different regulations in the US for lasers with a >5mW output


Wikipedia said:


> Laser pointers are Class II or Class IIIa devices, with output beam power less than 5 milliwatts (<5mW). According to U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) regulations, more powerful lasers may not be sold or promoted as laser pointers. Also, any laser with class higher than IIIa (more than 5 milliwatts) requires a key-switch interlock and other safety features.



I duno, I personally wouldn't want a laser that can burn things. Too much to worry about.

Edit: This is what the output says for the jasper curve: "Microprocessor programmed as close to the legal limit as possible". Although I'm pretty sure the other one I linked that just says >5mW is about the same output for less than half the price. Although the ones you listed are just as good. With all the outputs being so close, it really just comes down to what you want the laser device to physically look like.


----------



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> veazer said:
> 
> 
> > they're power is listed as <5mw which means 1mw...
> ...




I think it would be fun to have a laser that can burn things... but that's just me... im gonna go google jasper lasers.

Sorry about the spelling... im on a qwertz keyboard and its a different size than my keyboard at home


----------



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

Is there any difference between the jasper apc, and the lyra-f from laserglow? (I don't know enough about laser specs yet to figure it out myself).

And what makes the curve worth the extra 80$? Is it the microprosessor and the always/now modes?


----------



## Ellis (Jun 25, 2009)

The APC is a nice feature to have, I'm not sure whether or not the lyra-f has it. They are basically the same laser either way, one is just a little cheaper and may have a more constant output. I think also the APC is what allows you to run the laser for longer periods of time.

And to be honest, I don't really know what there is in the curve that makes it that much more. The always/now function is nice to have, but not worth $80. The beam is probably slightly stronger and more constant because of the processor, but not significantly different. Also, read about the reasoning for the battery choice in the curve. I think that when I bought my curve a few years ago, the jasper APC was more expensive than it is now. I remember the curve being the best choice from them when I got it. But if I were to choose now, I would probably get the JasperAPC just because of the price difference. I dunno, I'm sure all 3 of those lasers are great.


----------



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> The APC is a nice feature to have, I'm not sure whether or not the lyra-f has it. They are basically the same laser either way, one is just a little cheaper and may have a more constant output. I think also the APC is what allows you to run the laser for longer periods of time.
> 
> And to be honest, I don't really know what there is in the curve that makes it that much more. The always/now function is nice to have, but not worth $80. The beam is probably slightly stronger and more constant because of the processor, but not significantly different Also read about the reasoning for the battery choice in the curve. I think that when I bought my curve a few years ago, the jasper APC was more expensive than it is now. I remember the curve being the best choice from them when I got it. But if I were to choose now, I would probably get the JasperAPC just because of the price difference. I dunno, I'm sure all 3 of those lasers are great.



Well the beam focusing seems less beneficial than the apc, so its a choice between the curve and the standard apc... but I doubt the curve functions 80$ better, and I can hold down a button fairly easily. So thanks!


----------



## Ellis (Jun 25, 2009)

veazer said:


> Well the beam focusing seems less beneficial than the apc, so its a choice between the curve and the standard apc... but I doubt the curve functions 80$ better, and I can hold down a button fairly easily. So thanks!



Oh yea, I forgot to say anything about the beam focusing. I had never seen that before and I don't really know how good it is. A nice little extra, but yea, probably not something to base your decision on. And if the jasperAPC and the lyra-f were identical in every way besides the beam focusing, I don't even think it would be worth the extra $19.


----------



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

I just found a website saying that in april they had a 75% off sale on the curves... ohh well


----------



## Ellis (Jun 25, 2009)

veazer said:


> I just found a website saying that in april they had a 75% off sale on the curves... ohh well





Wow, that would have been cool.


----------



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

And the warning on them is a sticker, right? (is it removable?)


----------



## Ellis (Jun 25, 2009)

I think so, yes. I can't imagine it not being a sticker. It was a while ago that I got my curve but I think it had the same thing and I took it off. I can't really remember though. You could probably shoot them an email if you want to really make sure.


----------



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

I sent them an email asking if there will be a sale in the near future, just to see what they would say.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 25, 2009)

veazer said:


> I sent them an email asking if there will be a sale in the near future, just to see what they would say.



The have good sales quite often. I get emails from them whenever something goes on sale. But I think the sales are usually just for a day or an otherwise very short period of time. 

http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/5561/picture2ydg.png

Looks like the APC was already on sale this month though.


----------



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> veazer said:
> 
> 
> > I sent them an email asking if there will be a sale in the near future, just to see what they would say.
> ...



Nevermind, new question, how much better do you think the curve's power is compared to the apc?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 25, 2009)

Clearly you need one of those multi-hundreds of dollars laser pointers capable of lighting a match and cutting tape. Or giant, expensive, dangerous laser-show lasers.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 25, 2009)

veazer said:


> Nevermind, new question, how much better do you think the curve's power is compared to the apc?



I'm not really sure. I would think it's pretty close. I could imagine holding the APC next to the curve and not noticing much difference, but I can't say for sure. Even with APC the output probably varies somewhat, less so with the curve because of the processor. Maybe try emailing them again to get a more accurate range for the APC output.


----------



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

Ellis said:


> veazer said:
> 
> 
> > Nevermind, new question, how much better do you think the curve's power is compared to the apc?
> ...



Thanks for the help.


----------



## veazer (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you own any other lasers than the jasper ones?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 26, 2009)

get one from the dollar store

*end of sentence*


----------



## veazer (Jun 26, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> get one from the dollar store
> 
> *end of sentence*



was that really helpful?

no


----------



## Ellis (Jun 26, 2009)

veazer said:


> Do you own any other lasers than the jasper ones?



Nope. And I only own one jasper. I am not an expert on lasers either


----------



## veazer (Jun 27, 2009)

Hmm... ´The discount code Basement APC will get me an apc for 25$... I'm getting one that way...
does this seem like a non-scam?

But 15$ shipping... seriously??


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 27, 2009)

I got one from dealextreme... probably not the one you're looking for so that was pointless.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 27, 2009)

http://www.laserglow.com/index.php?scorpius

I'ma take this sucker to school and like, blast a hole in the wall! And to think teachers get mad when kids shine little dots on the chalkboard


----------



## Ellis (Jun 27, 2009)

veazer said:


> Hmm... ´The discount code Basement APC will get me an apc for 25$... I'm getting one that way...
> does this seem like a non-scam?
> 
> But 15$ shipping... seriously??



Doesn't seem like a scam to me. Where did you find the link? $15 is a little much for shipping... I don't remember how much I paid for shipping but $40 shipped isn't too bad.


----------



## MrData (Jun 27, 2009)

Might I suggest a laser from wickedlasers.com?
I personally have a 50mW green laser, which can burn things, but not light matches, and a 10mW and a 5mW.
The place I got those from doesn't sell lasers anymore, but my old science teacher has bought lasers from wickedlasers before and they seem pretty nice.
They don't have the stupid safety thing where you need a key, a dongle, and have to wait a few seconds after pushing the button for them to turn on.
Green lasers are the coolest btw.


----------

